
Why I Voted to Sell .org - bifurcation
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20191127_why_i_voted_to_sell_org/
======
blacksqr
"if we take Ethos at their word, they should be just as good a steward for
.org as the Internet Society has been"

Nothing to worry about here!

